# Geography is not a problem this time!!!



## Tolen Mar (Oct 13, 2002)

I am starting an online campaign via OpenRPG at the first of November.  It will be @ 6:00pm CST Saturday evenings.  I have three slots open plus a backup position (just in case).

The campaign is a viking-esque campaign, and I have some restrictions on race and class.   You can email me (see the button below), and we'll talk more about the campaign including my writeup of the changes I made.  I will beopening my server this week most evenings and nights, look for it around 8-10 (I know it is a big span of time there, but aside from saturday sessions I dont always log on at the same time).  The server name is valhalla-Tolen Mar's House (Recruiting).  If the server is open, Ill be there, and we can talk in real time about it.


----------

